# Thank you grass gods!



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Just got back from my allergy tests; No issues with my precious Bermuda!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's funny. I think I was allergic to all the grasses weeds and trees.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I think those test are crap. I'm allergic to Bermuda and fescue and every other grass and tree there is "supposedly" and I'm alright.


----------

